# Help with advice on moving to Rhodes?



## jim.buxton (Jul 14, 2010)

My wife and I hope to move to Rhodes for a year to try living there before making a long term commitment. I believe a tax number is required before we can rent property, I also believe this is required in order to open a bank account? I am also aware that if we intend to live in Greece for more than three months we need a residence permit. I believe the AFM is obtained at tax office and residence permit at local police station, is this correct? We think we have somewhere to rent but my main concern is health costs. I am on medication for high blood pressure and have been medicaly retired early from my work due to long term health issues. One of the reasons for the move is that the heat, sun etc does help me greatly but I am worried that the cost of drugs will be prohibative and I am also worried about the cost of health care in general for both of us. My wife fortunatley has very good health. We are both in our early fifties and would be living off my work pension.
I would really appreciate any advice expats could offer.


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

Jim,

Assuming Scotland is part of the EU (sorry!!!) then the old 5 year renewable Residents Permit no longer exists. It has been replaced by the Certificate of Registration which is non-renewable.

You will need to go to the local Aliens Bureau EARLY (6ish) in the morning OR pay a lawyer to go for you.

For your AFM you can also send somebody else as long as you have all the paperwork. If I remember correctly you (or they) will need your passport - not a copy. The AFM is obtained from the local tax office where you will be living.


AFM.....
Documents usually required to obtain a Tax number (A.F.M) are:

* passport and a photocopy of passport
* birth certificate and a photocopy of birth certificate
* marriage certificate if married
....

Certificate of Registration....
Under article 8 of the new presidential decree and article 8 of the EU directive, EU citizens who wish to stay in another member state for more than three months are required to apply for a registration certificate (veveosi eggrafis) at their local aliens bureau. The registration certificate does not have to be renewed.

Previous legislation required non-Greek EU citizens to obtain a residence permit that had to be renewed every five years.

To register, EU citizens are required to submit the following documents: a valid identity card or passport; confirmation of engagement from the applicant's employer or a certificate of employment or proof that they are self-employed. Those who are not active in the labour market will only need to submit proof of medical insurance and that they have sufficient monetary resources for themselves and their family.

The registration certificate should be issued on the spot. It is also free of charge.

EU citizens who do not register will be subject to a fine of at least 59 euros, based on articles 8 and 27 of the new decree and article 458 of the Greek Penal Code. 

....

Regarding your health problems, are you not covered by the EHIC (the old E111)???? 

This is an area I really know very little about but I am sure somebody here will be able to help

Good luck


----------



## jim.buxton (Jul 14, 2010)

xenos said:


> Jim,
> 
> Assuming Scotland is part of the EU (sorry!!!) then the old 5 year renewable Residents Permit no longer exists. It has been replaced by the Certificate of Registration which is non-renewable.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your very helpful reply. Sorry for my late reply but been away on hols. I still need to find out how much my prescription medicines will cost but thank you anyway.


----------



## jim.buxton (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi, 

Thank you for your very quick and helpfull reply. I still not sure what my precription medication will cost. This would be nice to know as would help us finalize our budget.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

I will tell you the price of your medication if you will tell me what it is called. It's REALLY hard to answer that question without being told the name of the drug, and how much of it you take. Think about it


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

In case you are shy to post the name of your medicine on the forum, here are the prices of some drugs for hypertension that I randomly selected for you, with similarly random doses:

cilazapril - 28 tablets, 2.5mg: €7.88
enalapril - 30 tablets, 10mg:	€5.72
quinapril - 28 tablets, 20mg: €10.09
valsartan - 14 tablets, 40mg: €7.02
amlodipine - 30 capsules, 10mg: €13.86
diltiazem - 30 capsules, 200mg: €14.41 (this is called Tildiem in Greece)

These are mainland prices. Island prices may be a little cheaper if you get an island discount (I do where I live - I'm not sure if Rhodes qualifies - I'm sure a Rhodes resident can answer that for you easily!). If your drug/dose are not part of my list, post it. Not all antihypertensives that are sold in the UK are also sold in Greece.


----------

